# barbeque laws/cooking outside restaurant



## otsukare (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello all, 
 

I have a quick question.  Me and a buddy of mine from culinary school are trying to set-up a once a month barbeque situation outside of our friends restaurant one-day a month. 

My question is this; Does anybody know or understand the law(s) about cooking(smoking) outside of restaraunts, or atleast some resources to point me in the right direction?

any help is apreciated,

Thanks,

Joe a.k.a Otsukare


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Only your local health dept can answer that one. Laws vary state to state, city to city, county to county. As far as cooking outside, they will most likley require you to cook and serve from a covered area.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm im interested in this aswell. a friend of mone is about to let me have his smoker and my job i trying to smoke some salmon on site. let me know what u find out or links to the directions


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

When I worked at the cafe we would hold an outdoor barbecue when the yearly streetfest was on and we had to have all of our cold ingredients held in an ice bath, plus hot and cold water available for handwashing.  We also had to cook and serve everything under a tent.  As it's been said here, check with your local health unit as requirements vary from municipality to municpality.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

if you've not gotten serve safe cert yet then after the initial call for specs from the health dept I'd sign up for a week class....or weekend if you've experience already.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

im serve safe certified but im not serving people, we are just gonna smoke the fish. i guess my problem would be to call the fire department. sorry to thread jack, my bad


----------

